
NASA can't send humans on Mars due to lack of money - vswar
http://zeenews.india.com/space/a-possible-end-to-mission-red-planet-nasa-cant-send-humans-on-mars-due-to-lack-of-money-2024021.html
======
ColinWright
Many, _many_ comments:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14761038](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14761038)

